# how to use yahoo messenger overcoming wi-fi websense



## plaxman575 (Sep 23, 2009)

i am using wi-fi provided by my university,i want to use yahoo messenger for making video chat with my friends but in wi-fi it is blocked.can u help to overcome this....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

If it's blocked you will need to consult your University's IT support.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to close this one, refer to the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct about bypassing legal network restrictions.


----------

